

Hey Bro, you're being insensitive - anigbrowl
http://danilocampos.com/2013/11/hey-bro-youre-being-insensitive/

======
sergiotapia
>The point is, though, you did make someone uncomfortable. Without knowing
why. Nothing more is meant by “insensitivity.” You are simply absent the
configuration of social senses that would have otherwise averted this
confrontation.

Yeeeep, stopped reading.

By the way the word 'bro' triggers me; in some way, somehow. Please apologise
and check your privilege. /s

------
phamilton
The continued use of the word "bro" is insensitive. It implies my gender to be
uniquely at fault.

That sounds like I'm baiting the poster but I genuinely felt it to undermine
the message and alienate me as a male reader.

------
PencilAndPaper
Im not a 'bro'... brah

